# need advice on quiet pellet rifle



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

I have been fending off squirrels with my sons Red Ryder BB gun, but am looking for something more accurate, not necessary more power, I would like something I can regulate the power, but keep some degree of accuracy. Before running down to my local Academy or Wal mart, I was hoping someone could share some experience on where I should start. I need to keep it as quiet as possible, but I do live in an area where I can make some noise. .22's are out of the question, I know about 22 shorts...looking at a pump pellet rifle type of set up. Not sure if I should just be a daisy pump or something? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

What is your price range?

Also - try CCI .22 CB Caps. They are very quiet, much quieter than Shorts.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

.22 RF with a can? You practically hear nothing more than a Red Ryder sound wise. Only issue is cost and the red tape you have to deal with. 

By the way, does anyone know if there is a sound suppressor for pellet rifle? if there is one, does it require stamp and permit....given it is not a firearm in legal term?

Benjamin pump pellet would be a good candidate.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

i have a GAMO .177 cal pellet gun and the GAMO air shotgun. both are loud as heck. 
the 177 will drive a pellet thru a fence board with ease, at 1200 FPS. the shotty will kill black birds on the fly with #8 shot reloads. both are alot of fun.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Pyramid air*

Check out Pyramid air and compare. Great info even get quiet ratings. Everybody want speed but get a 22 cal and shoot heavy pellet in a gas piston or PCP and you might be surprised.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

*Forgot to mention*

Looking for something non lethal. 
I think I am going to get an old Daisy Pump from Academy, and just pump it a couple of times. Scope it out, and sight it in at 30ft...with 2-3 pumps. If they don't get scared off from that, I guess I will go lethal with something a little more powerful.
I'm actually hitting them with the Red Ryder, and they still come back, I know it must sting a bit because of the way the fly through the trees to get out of my yard!!!! And of course the sound is unmistakable when you hit one! schwaaap


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I know a guy that knows a guy that uses carbon fiber suppression on his pellet gun.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

LOL Nice!!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

When an air rifle is fired, you would hear 1) the slap of the spring, 2) air expansion and 3) perhaps a 'whack' sharp sound if pellet would exceed the speed of sound for high powered rifles. So I suppose the suppression could help in item 2) only, right? I bought an air rifle from Cabelas and that thing was LOUD. I shot a few times and put it away because I was worried that the neighbors would call the popo. 

I saw a few air rifles with built-in suppressors from various manufacturers and wonder if you all have any experience with them?


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Question*

Are you trying to run them off from bird feeders?


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

My Pecan Tree's...we have high dollar bird feeders that seem to work...so I am shooting into my pecan tree about 15-30 ft depending on where they are. I went to the pyramid site, and saw that the Red Ryder I am using is one of the low noise, which it is very quiet, can only hear the the thump from the spring...I was wanting something I can put a scope on and get a little more ooomph when needed. But I guess you really get loud quickly...the squirrels seem to be less eager to get into my trees this morning, so maybe getting plinked for a couple of days is getting my message across....but they are hard headed little pr-cks....


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Are you wanting to kill them or scare them? You wont find a real quiet gun at Cabellas or Academy. If you choose a break barrel springer forget installing a scope. Suppressors are legal on air rifles as long as they can not be readily removed and placed on a firearm. Many of the air rifles come with suppressors as part of the barrel or shroud. The Benjamin Marauder in .177 will be quieter than your Red Rider. The pic is of my modified Marauder in .25 cal. Its almost dead silent. You hear the hammer then the pellet swoosh through the air then the impact. The impact is by far the loudest sound. Accuracy at 50 yards will beat most all .22 lr's.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Impressive rig!

I googled up and the Marauder and the less expensive Discovery are huge guns. Is the silver attachment a suppressor?


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

Gamo Whisper G2
http://highroadhunting.com/gamos-new-whisper-g2-air-rifle/


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes it is. I have filed for a patent on it because it is unlike any other. The older Marauders comes with four baffles and barrel shroud suppressor. The newer ones have five baffles. PCP's are the best air rifles but need a tank or pump to fill them. Check out the air rifles Lewis and Clark carried on their expedition.



TranTheMan said:


> Impressive rig!
> 
> I googled up and the Marauder and the less expensive Discovery are huge guns. Is the silver attachment a suppressor?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Also stay away from Gamo. They are known as junk with the knowledgeable airgun gurus. Check out tedsholdover.com for some neat reviews and slow motion hunting videos.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

A little more advice is dont fall for the advertising hype about pellet velocity. Most wont come close to what they claim and it wouldnt be accurate if they did. The diabolo pellet design becomes very unstable anywhere close to 1000fps and accuracy will suck balls. They shoot lights out at a maximum of around 900fps. Mine is tuned to around 840fps.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Bottomsup you sure got me hooked.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have one of these. FX Whisper, made in Sweden.

It is a .22 precharged pneumatic (PCP) air rifle, tank under barrel holds three thousand (3000) psig. I charge it with a N2 bottle.
It is a bolt action with a multiple shot rotary magazine, has a shroud that acts as a silencer thus a very quiet and very powerful air gun. I have a couple of imported PCPs and also a .308 made by Dennis Quackenbush powerful enough to kill deer.

FX Whisper is probably more than you want to spend on a pellet gun.










Also have three .22 silencers. With subsonic match bullets in a bolt action rifle they are scary quiet. 
I have a CZ552E with 16" threaded barrel like the rig below, very accurate and quiet.










Have fun
RFA


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Goags said:


> I know a guy that knows a guy that uses carbon fiber suppression on his pellet gun.


That is what is on my Air Squirrel Executioner as well.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Stay away from the Gamo if you want quiet, I bought my grandson one thinking he could shoot it in his yard in Houston>>WRONG...WW


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Try a cold steel big bore blowgun. They have stun darts that should do the trick. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry Tran. Its an addictive hobby. Been shooting them since I was 5 years old. Maybe I am sadistic because I like the smack of the pellet impact on a starling or pigeon.


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

Can't go wrong with one of these. I killed a dove years ago at 40 yards with a Silver Streak 20 cal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Benjamin-Sh...883?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ce15bbe6b


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Got a Gammo 177 years back with a scope. Shoots straight and hard and I dont think to loud. Nothing like a 22 short.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

All most no sound with this rig.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

With a barrel that long you could just poke them in the eye.



sixshootertexan said:


> All most no sound with this rig.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Look at the PCP air rifles from Pyramid air. beniman marauder is very accurate. will need a pump to air it up. also look at the agulia super colibri 22 bullets, they are primer powered and shot through a 18 inch barrel are quieter than a pellet gun. accurate and fly at 550 fps. they will kill squirrels, raccoons, opposums etc.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

The super colibri suck out of my .22's. They may hit a pie plate at 20yards but the Aguila SSS are very accurate



MLK said:


> Look at the PCP air rifles from Pyramid air. beniman marauder is very accurate. will need a pump to air it up. also look at the agulia super colibri 22 bullets, they are primer powered and shot through a 18 inch barrel are quieter than a pellet gun. accurate and fly at 550 fps. they will kill squirrels, raccoons, opposums etc.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Bottomsup said:


> The super colibri suck out of my .22's. They may hit a pie plate at 20yards but the Aguila SSS are very accurate


Hate to hear that on the super colibri, in the kids crickets they shoot inch or less at 30 yards.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah thats from a marlin, savage and from a rossi. Shotgun pattern at 20 yards. The Aguila SSS will shoot 1/2 inch groups at 50 yards.


----------

